# Vertical versus horizontal privacy fence



## rlw96

Can someone please compare vertical and horizontal privacy fences? Is one advantageous over the other? Can I space the posts for a horizontal fence 8 feet or should I use 6 feet? Any and all advice will be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bertha

I say Cr1 as the first poster and I was afraid he was going to say the vertical ones go up and down, the horizontal ones go sideways. Thank God I was wrong, lol This question is a good one for me. I'm trying to decide upon a fence for my property, as well. I like the tenoned rustic style horizontal fences for the appearance (log house) but I also want to keep my dog in. The vertical fences tend to bore me. Thanks for posting this. I'm interested in the responses.


----------



## FenceWorkshop

Here's a picture of that style. While I typically am asked to build vertical picket fences, I prefer the modern look of horizontal board fences.


----------



## sras

The biggest issue I can think of with horizontal is the ability to climb the fence. If there are little ones (or big ones for that matter) on either side of the fence, you may not end up with the privacy you intended!


----------



## rlw96

Thanks for the information. I decided to go with vertical due to availability of wood and the time constraint I was in. Installation was relatively easy and so far no recorded dog escapes.


----------



## Dal300

Since you don't live anywhere according to your profile, I will add my favorite…. dry stone.

Depending on where you live, there are a lot of different answers, but since you don't give us that bit of information you have eliminated a lot of options from users that are near you.

Bummer.


----------



## jusfine

There is a recent horizontal fence in Projects you may want to look at.


----------

